# antidepressants



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

ink for the medscape article: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/456006 tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link! I'm just curious - and this is a ridiculously broad question -- have there been any studies done looking at which of the anti-depressants (anti-anxiety) drugs are best for which type of IBS? I'm reading quickly here as my lunch break is going by and TCA's appear to be for general pain? Can anyone clear that up?Thanks!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there is a whole forum on your question but your doctor could hep here?tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Tom, Yeah - I thought about reposting it down there too. As for my doctor's help...In my experience, doctors usually learn more from IBS patients than patients learn from their doctors on the subject. Especially when the research is done on the patients end and the patient has the background to understand scientific journal articles. Hope you are doing well!-K


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

my impression is that a lot of antidepressants work at subtherapeutic doses for IBS-D but when it comes to IBS-C there is not much info. My psychiatrist is gong to try pamelor next, I think, if zyprexa doesn't do the trick.tom


----------



## BARRETT (May 16, 2003)

I have D and also use Pamelor but it causes weight gain. However it helps with the pain and slows down the gut.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

This is the kind of thing i worry about -- but then worrying may just be my whole problem anyway! The subtheraputic doses working for one symptom while possibly aggravating another -- being an "alternator" my stomach is all about balance. Tom - have you tried other meds for the C? Did any of them work at all?-K


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

for aternating D and c it woud seem that any antidepressant that helps you keep the balance would work? The problem with these drugs is you have to stick with them for a few weeks.tom


----------

